# Suggest me a budget all in one printer



## u4upendra (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello mates i want to buy a printer(nothing very expensive) , but i dont want to spend more for ink that the printer itself. Few years ago i bought epson printer CS series and it was rubbish, plus the whole set of inks was almost at the same cos every time i was buying it. Please suggest me a good all in printer with reasonable ink cost. Main purpose I do scan and weekly prints.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Sep 27, 2016)

Bump

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

Epson L360 Ink Tank MFP -10,360. 

Link:Epson L360 Ink Tank Printer (Print, Scan, Copy)Upgraded model of L350 - Buy Epson L360 Ink Tank Printer (Print, Scan, Copy)Upgraded model of L350 Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## u4upendra (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Epson L360 Ink Tank MFP -10,360.
> 
> Link:Epson L360 Ink Tank Printer (Print, Scan, Copy)Upgraded model of L350 - Buy Epson L360 Ink Tank Printer (Print, Scan, Copy)Upgraded model of L350 Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


Going with brother dcp t300.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 2, 2016)

Can someone suggest which one is good among these two printers Brother DCP-T300 Colour Multifunction Ink Tank Printer Amazon.in: Buy Brother DCP-T300 Colour Multifunction Ink Tank Printer Online at Low Prices in India | Brother Reviews & Ratings and HP DeskJet 4535 All-in-One Wireless Color Ink Printer (Black) Amazon.in: Buy HP DeskJet 4535 All-in-One Wireless Color Ink Printer (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Can someone suggest which one is good among these two printers Brother DCP-T300 Colour Multifunction Ink Tank Printer Amazon.in: Buy Brother DCP-T300 Colour Multifunction Ink Tank Printer Online at Low Prices in India | Brother Reviews & Ratings and HP DeskJet 4535 All-in-One Wireless Color Ink Printer (Black) Amazon.in: Buy HP DeskJet 4535 All-in-One Wireless Color Ink Printer (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


Brother DCP-T300 is best regarding price to performance or prints yeild ratio.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Brother DCP-T300 is best regarding price to performance or prints yeild ratio.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply. I thought to take this brother printer but I don't use print regularly but weekly twice. I do more scanning so suggest in that view between in my mind I have Brother T 300, Epson L220 and HP 4535.  I want a cheap cartridge not a costly.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Thank you for the reply. I thought to take this brother printer but I don't use print regularly but weekly twice. I do more scanning so suggest in that view between in my mind I have Brother T 300, Epson L220 and HP 4535.  I want a cheap cartridge not a costly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


If you want to go cheap then Epson L220 is your best bet as it might come under 9k from local shops.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you want to go cheap then Epson L220 is your best bet as it might come under 9k from local shops.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


I to think Epson is the best bet

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 3, 2016)

Bought the Epson L220 printer from snapdeal for 7900/-

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------

